# Speed for spin n glo flies?



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Newer to cold water trolling. Been at it a few years and improving my odds with every trip. 
I seem to take lake trout with many different tactics and different depths. Realizing the lake trout still hitting at silver fish trolling speeds.
.
Ordered two spin n glo flies to add to my arsenal. Have not fished these yet for lake trout. Looks like they are meant to run slower speeds? Will they still perform and catch fish at say 2.0-2.5, 3.0? 

Also, can these run behind cowbells or is it best to run behind a dodger? Assuming the "fly" should run with action from a dodger but didn't know what kind of action the spin n glo puts out alone. 

Was planning on pulling them on my downriggers at trolling speeds for silver fish.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

They will still catch fish. Just not as well, and likely not as designed. But you will get hits at higher speeds. 

If you're running specifically for trout.... low and slow. Pound the mud and slow down. 

(Just my experience.) 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

So, do you have a combination spin n glo fly, or separate spin n glo and a separate fly?


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Run them behind a Spin Doctor instead of a dodger if you want to run faster.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I run them for lake trout behind cowbells. 1.7mph 
Can't remember catching a salmon on them.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

usedtobeayooper said:


> They will still catch fish. Just not as well, and likely not as designed. But you will get hits at higher speeds.
> 
> If you're running specifically for trout.... low and slow. Pound the mud and slow down.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily caring to run specifically for lake trout. But sounds as if they will take a lake trout here and there at higher speeds. Thanks.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

U D said:


> So, do you have a combination spin n glo fly, or separate spin n glo and a separate fly?


Sorry, that sounded confusing reading my first post. They are spin n glo rig with skirt and beads.


----------



## Buck.Wild (Jan 2, 2021)

I also tried them for the first time this year. Tried them once on a slide dipsey and caught 2 eater sized trout. 2.5-2.8 SOG worked for us, the trick was just keeping it deep enough it had to be right on the bottom. We ran it behind a silver SD as that was the only paddle that didnt have a fly on it yet. I'm planning to pick up a few different colors before planning the next fish boil.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Caught a nice King this week out of South Haven on a spin and glow we had out for trout, 88 down in 110.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Thursday morning worked a spin n glo behind a cowbell off bottom in 120'. Landed two lake trout. Got a bonus steelhead on 6 color lead core off side planer with a chartreuse and chrome spoon. All fish came off speeds of 1.9-2.20 . Took 2 more lake trout Friday morning on the spin n glo setup. Git some faith in them now.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Longer leads to the dodger, from the dodger to the s and g will let you roll faster. You can even out a split shot right behind the dodger to mute the kick and troll faster.

Or as suggested above just put them behind a spinny. I run.mine about 30" behind spinnies.


----------

